# T. J. van Braght-The Bloody Theater,or Martyrs Mirror of the Defenseless Christians..



## Mayflower (Feb 2, 2008)

Has anyone read ? : 

T. J. van Braght - The Bloody Theater, or Martyrs Mirror of the Defenseless Christians Who Baptized Only Upon Confession of Faith, and Who Suffered and Died for the Testimony of Jesus, Their Saviour, From the Time of Christ to the Year A. D. 1660. 

The Baptist Standard Bearer, Inc.

8 x 11 Hardback - 1,157 pages 

"Thieleman J. van Braght's gigantic work is the record of Christian faith and endurance from the first century to the Anabaptist persecutions in the sixteenth century. Here are stories of men and women who died for their belief. Written originally in 1659 by a Dutch Mennonite to strengthen the faith of his fellow believers and later translated into German (1748-1749) during the French & Indian War for the same reason. In 1886 it was translated into English. What 'Foxe's Book of Martyrs' has been to the evangelicals, this volume is to the evangelicals within the Anabaptist tradition." - HERALD PRESS


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 2, 2008)

Can't say I have, but thanks for bringing this work to our attention. 



Mayflower said:


> Has anyone read ? :
> 
> T. J. van Braght - The Bloody Theater, or Martyrs Mirror of the Defenseless Christians Who Baptized Only Upon Confession of Faith, and Who Suffered and Died for the Testimony of Jesus, Their Saviour, From the Time of Christ to the Year A. D. 1660.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mayflower (Feb 2, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Can't say I have, but thanks for bringing this work to our attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's also online:

Martyrs Mirror: A Christian Book of Martyr Stories

Mennonite Library and Archives - Martyrs Mirror Images


----------

